# Anybody here......or is it just a slow weekend?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Forum looks pretty dead. That's not a good thing. 

Well, I've been busy. Went shopping today with the wife for a new clothes washer. Our old one only lasted 16 yrs. Lowe's will deliver the new one tomorrow and haul away the old one. 

And.....I sold one of my two NIB protective vests. Didn't get quite as much as I wanted, but came close enough, and it went to a working guy that repos vehicles. Said he was getting worried about his safety. Time for a vest. 

Oh yeah, also got the wife's car washed. Only been promising her for about two months now. She's happy now and is going to cook us up a nice supper. 

Gonna run some errands tomorrow before Lowe's shows up with the washer. Wife said lunch will be on her tomorrow. 

I have no complaints............:smt1099


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

New washer and washed her car to boot. You earned some major points today


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Pretty quiet weekend around our house. It's getting warmer but still a slow spring... like last year. Changed the wife's car's oil, changed the oil in my lawnmower and sharpened its blade. Checked the blade on my mowing tractor and fired it up... drove a couple of circles around the house. A few other get-ready-for-the-nice-weather things.

Gonna hit the range on Tuesday morning. Major gun show the weekend of the 24-26. They always advertise 1,000 display tables and they're probably right. They do pull in over 20,000 people.

Life goes on and so do we.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Had a great day rode horses all day


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Pretty quiet weekend around our house. It's getting warmer but still a slow spring... like last year. Changed the wife's car's oil, changed the oil in my lawnmower and sharpened its blade. Checked the blade on my mowing tractor and fired it up... drove a couple of circles around the house. A few other get-ready-for-the-nice-weather things.
> 
> Gonna hit the range on Tuesday morning. Major gun show the weekend of the 24-26. They always advertise 1,000 display tables and they're probably right. They do pull in over 20,000 people.
> 
> Life goes on and so do we.


We had a gun show this weekend, only about 2 miles from where we live. I haven't gone to one in quite a while. Just haven't had the urge to.

I'm pretty happy with what I have and most likely will be for some time to come.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We had our annual Orcas Island Shakespeare Festival. It began on last Tuesday night, and ended Saturday at about 3:00 pm.
I was right out there, having been told off to be "Sir Thomas More...or Less," the festival's resident Shakespeare scholar.

(Yes, I know that the real Sir Thomas More was not Elizabethan, but rather a member of Henry VIII's court. I also know that Henry had More's head removed.)

I did a _schtick_ performance on Tuesday night, having written a short comedy monologue filled with lies about Shakespeare and his works.
Then I spent Saturday in the middle of our Village Green, still playing the Shakespeare expert, and ad-libbing fibs in response to not-too-serious questions.

Our theater's costume shop gave me a fairly authentic get-up. However, the weather was a bit blustery, so I reinforced the Elizabethan outfit with warm, modern long-johns.

So that's where I was, all weekend.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> We had our annual Orcas Island Shakespeare Festival. It began on last Tuesday night, and ended Saturday at about 3:00 pm.
> I was right out there, having been told off to be "Sir Thomas More...or Less," the festival's resident Shakespeare scholar.
> 
> (Yes, I know that the real Sir Thomas More was not Elizabethan, but rather a member of Henry VIII's court. I also know that Henry had More's head removed.)
> ...


Wow, very nice.

You must have been in your glory. :smt023


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Forum looks pretty dead. That's not a good thing.
> 
> Well, I've been busy. Went shopping today with the wife for a new clothes washer. Our old one only lasted 16 yrs. Lowe's will deliver the new one tomorrow and haul away the old one.
> 
> ...


The new washers have some crazy ideals. We bought one with a bottom agitator. No middle agitator post.
At least I stopped watching the darn thing, figuring out how the heck is this washer cleaning anything,lol.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> We had our annual Orcas Island Shakespeare Festival. It began on last Tuesday night, and ended Saturday at about 3:00 pm.
> I was right out there, having been told off to be "Sir Thomas More...or Less," the festival's resident Shakespeare scholar.
> 
> (Yes, I know that the real Sir Thomas More was not Elizabethan, but rather a member of Henry VIII's court. I also know that Henry had More's head removed.)
> ...


That's a bit more exciting than my weekend.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> That's a bit more exciting than my weekend.


 Same here SB, I ran some ads on Craigslist for some of my old cars and trucks and some parts I have. Need to thin out the projects I know I won't ever get around to. Spent Saturday & Sunday playing car salesman.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

shootbrownelk said:


> Same here SB, I ran some ads on Craigslist for some of my old cars and trucks and some parts I have. Need to thin out the projects I know I won't ever get around to. Spent Saturday & Sunday playing car salesman.


Are we talking here about classic American machines by chance? I'm an (older) gearhead from the 60's. Talking cars is one of my passions. I have never outgrown my love of performance machines.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Just found out yesterday that a neighbor who's house is on one side of mine (our house is the only one on our side of the block) recently bought a sailboat. He is liquidating his small business and I imagine some of his funds were used. Years ago he had a small aluminum fishing boat with an outboard engine. Now he is going to be a blow boater. Hurts a little.

We used to own boats (not more than one at a time). We sold our last one twenty years ago this month. She was a beauty. Boats do give you something to do on the weekends, whether you take them out or just spend a day or a few days in the slip. Now we're boatless. Go figure.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I ate a burrito. Chorizo with hot sauce. It is good.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> The new washers have some crazy ideals. We bought one with a bottom agitator. No middle agitator post.
> At least I stopped watching the darn thing, figuring out how the heck is this washer cleaning anything,lol.


Yes, the one we ended up buying is a Maytag and it doesn't have an agitator at all. Well, at least not the traditional style. It's supposed to be easier on clothes w/o the agitator. It controls the water differently in some way, so an agitator is not needed.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Went to VT to pick up a new-to-us boat that Dad drew about 40 years ago. Yes - I'm in the family business. 









However, it took us a little longer..... Because this:









Edit: My kid is a great McGyver, but even he couldn't salvage this on the side of the Mass Pike...


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Bottom pic reminds me of my old 95 F150. That boat didn't float at all.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, the one we ended up buying is a Maytag and it doesn't have an agitator at all. Well, at least not the traditional style. It's supposed to be easier on clothes w/o the agitator. It controls the water differently in some way, so an agitator is not needed.


Lol, yes that's the one .. I bought the maytag bravos xl.
Not sure if it's the exact same maytag. 
But, if it is, you'll be watching your clothes wash for a couple weeks , lol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> I ate a burrito. Chorizo with hot sauce. It is good.


It's Monday, and I bet you're still, um, repeating having enjoyed it!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, the one we ended up buying is a Maytag and it doesn't have an agitator at all. Well, at least not the traditional style. It's supposed to be easier on clothes w/o the agitator. It controls the water differently in some way, so an agitator is not needed.


It's a great washer , I'm not implying anything bad. The uniqueness of the design had me staring at the machine a few times,lol. :smt033


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Steve, let some of us locals know about fun days on the island, might show up of the heck of it.
JT


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> Went to VT to pick up a new-to-us boat that Dad drew about 40 years ago. Yes - I'm in the family business.
> 
> View attachment 1119
> 
> ...


But it's, it's... a blow boat. A huffer for the wine an cheese crowd.

Seriously, I enjoy anything that floats and can hit the water. I am even a bit captivated by pontoon house boats. Our last boat was a 27' Sea Ray 268 Sundancer Sunbridge Cruiser with a single 454 Chevy engine in I/O mode. My wife and I slept in the aft birth which had a double sized bed (may have been a queen... I don't quite remember). Nice features and conveniences and was beautiful at night when the interior was lit up. Plenty of light to read by and to eat. It satisfied IRS requirements for a second home, too.

For pontoon types;
https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...a&sigb=13a213rf1&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-003

This is what our Sea Ray looked like... same color, too;
https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...rumb=LrfN/o8vmia&hsimp=yhs-003&hspart=mozilla


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

jtguns said:


> Steve, let some of us locals know about fun days on the island, might show up of the heck of it.
> JT


Rather than depending upon me to remember to notify you, I can link you to three Chamber-of-Commerce sites that are infinitely more reliable than my old brain is.

First, there's the detailed weekly events list. Click on: http://orcasislandchamber.com/Current-Blast.html
Next, there's the "plan your entire year" site. Click on: Orcas Island Events | Orcas Island Chamber of Commerce
Finally, there's the graphic monthly calendar. Click on: http://www.calendarwiz.com/calendars/calendar.php?crd=orcaslibraryandchamber&

June's Cider and Mead Festival gives you a chance to taste our locally-made, local-fruit-based alcoholic brews. I'm a definite hog for the cider!
Also in June, a week before the cider do, is the One-World Music Festival, arranged-for by Martin Lund, Orcas's superlative jazz musician, and his friends.
Our June Solstice Parade shakes all of the local nuts out of the woods, and sometimes (but not always) even features very scantily-clad young women.
And the Garden Tour is really nice, if you like that sort of thing (which we do). Last year there was sample asparagus to munch, fresh out of the ground (and the horse-puckey).

In August, there's the annual fly-in. Frequently, there are a lot of antique and historically-important small and medium-size planes to get really close to.
Bill Anders, our local Astronaut ("To the Moon, Alice!"), may bring out his P-51, or his T-28, or his Grumman Goose. (See his museum, at the Bellingham Airport.)

Let us know when you're coming. (Don't forget that you need to make advance reservations for the ferry, now. Damn' it!)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here are some photos from the recent Shakespeare Festival, featuring me as "Sir Thomas More...or Less." Jean's there, too, of course.

Click on: https://picasaweb.google.com/100347953198046567798/2015ShakespeareFestivalOnOrcas?authuser=0&feat=directlink

If you then click on the words "My Photos," you will have access to all of our collection.
There are only a few gun pictures, but some of the other stuff may be interesting.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Here are some photos from the recent Shakespeare Festival, featuring me as "Sir Thomas More...or Less." Jean's there, too, of course.
> 
> Click on: https://picasaweb.google.com/100347953198046567798/2015ShakespeareFestivalOnOrcas?authuser=0&feat=directlink
> 
> ...


You were having way too much fun. 

I used to love watching Morris dancers in the UK. We had a troupe that always danced on Boxing Day at a pub where the beagles met before the hunt. A great tradition, and a great way to run off any extra calories from Christmas.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Y


Steve M1911A1 said:


> Here are some photos from the recent Shakespeare Festival, featuring me as "Sir Thomas More...or Less." Jean's there, too, of course.
> 
> Click on: https://picasaweb.google.com/100347953198046567798/2015ShakespeareFestivalOnOrcas?authuser=0&feat=directlink
> 
> ...


Very impressive , it's a beautiful thing.

Where's the audio version ?
:smt023


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> But it's, it's... a blow boat
> 
> <major snippage>


Damn'd straight it is. We don`t want no stinkin' stinkpots heah!

Also, more practically - it was free, and since it is less than 12 ft and non-powered, it needs no registration either.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...It's a very pretty boat.
Your father did good work!


Can't say the same for the trailer, though...


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Are we talking here about classic American machines by chance? I'm an (older) gearhead from the 60's. Talking cars is one of my passions. I have never outgrown my love of performance machines.


Not muscle cars SB. 1937 Pontiac 3W coupe, 1957 Pontiac 2 dr.post. 1930 Chrysler hot rod. 1965 Mustang. and lots of parts..60's BB ford 4 speeds, 2 chevy Saginaw 4 speeds. etc.etc. All I sold last weekend was a 1972 Bronco project I had.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

shootbrownelk said:


> Not muscle cars SB. 1937 Pontiac 3W coupe, 1957 Pontiac 2 dr.post. 1930 Chrysler hot rod. 1965 Mustang. and lots of parts..60's BB ford 4 speeds, 2 chevy Saginaw 4 speeds. etc.etc. All I sold last weekend was a 1972 Bronco project I had.


Still good stuff.

Here's something I bet you may not know, and I know many don't know. During the mid 60's the mid-sized cars stoked with big block engines in a heightened state of tune were never called "muscle cars". They were called "supercars". The term "muscle car" came later in the 70's after the supercar era was gone.

This period began in the fall of 1963 with the advent of the 1964 Pontiac GTO. Thing is, there was no 1964 Pontiac GTO. And there wasn't even a 1965 GTO. The Pontiac GTO wasn't built until 1966. In 1964 and 1965, The "GTO" was actually a Pontiac Tempest LeMans with the GTO option package. In 1966, it became a distinct model, hence the 1966 Pontiac GTO.

But that's all semantics with us 60's gearheads. The '64 GTO is the car that started it all. Granted there were prior years with thunderous machines, ripping up local drag strips. The the supercar race took off in the fall of '64 and had its last year in 1971. After that, engine output was reduced drastically and the good 'ole days were gone forever... well not quite. The serious machinery we have today is superior in straight line and cornering ability. A modern Mustang V8 will give a 1965 GTO morning sickness, not to mention the 707HP Dodge Challenger Hellcat. Heck, even a 188 CID V6 Audi S4 will turn a 13 second quarter mile, which is quicker than any stock supercar of the mid 60's. For what it's worth, my bone stock 1966 SS 396/360 Chevelle (I was the original owner) with a drag tune on the stock Holley carb and ignition (simple stuff) and a set of tires was a 13.20 second machine.

Loved the era; it truly was magic. And love what is out there today.


----------

